# Home made flood and drain



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2007)

hey yall, tis DrGreenThumb and The_Riz wanting some opinions on our makeshift home made flood and drain system we made...

ok, no pictures right now, probably 2moro as its late and i cant be bothered right now.

1 week before we decided to flower our 3 plants, we took a small cutting off 1 of them that we hoped would be female. luckily it was 1 of the 2 females and our clone took a real liking to its new home. this is what we got...

rockwool cube with clone growing in it, that is under and above a lot of airstone pellet things. the pot is pretty big (so no transplanting required hopefully) with 4 holes for drainage. We got a bucket and a basin, the basin can hold up to 7 litres of water, the bucket can hold 12 litres. We keep the bucket EMPTY and the basin half full.

REMEMBER THIS IS JUST A RUBBISH ATTEMPT

during the day we place the big pot in the basin with the water and 25% nute strengh (hey, its still little) and this brings the water to just over where the bottom of the rockwool. after a 12 hour dunk she goes into the bucket and into a room with a light as we only have the 1 hps and thats being used to flower the girls right now.

Is this a good method of a makeshift flood and drain system for just the one plant seeing as we gotta keep transporting it from room to room?

comments and questions are welcome  pictures 2moro, i promise

EDIT: when our girls have finished flowering, this one is gunna probably be fed through a tube when we put a splitter on our current watering system to route a bit of water over. saves me having to dunk it everyday


----------

